# She's not coming back....



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Reality is sinking in. Spike is not going to greet me anymore when I come home. She's not going to bark at me to come outside with her. She's not going to bark at me to come inside with her. She's not going bark at me to pet her. She's not going to bark at me to get out of her spot. She's not there to protect the wife and kids when I'm not home. Man, I loved that dog and she's not coming home. I can't wait to meet her at the bridge. 

Yeah, I've had a few, but my emotions are real. My heart is broke without my dog. I accidentally called Athena Spike today.  This sucks so bad!!! I thought I was better but I guess not.


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

hang in there bruh! no words can make it better. Soon the sadness will turn to happy memories, I swear it gets better


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thanks Dave. It just sucks.


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

It just takes time..... not necessarily time to make it feel better but it does get better. I lost my Sophie (White Dog's mom) in 06 and I still talk about her everyday. I think that's part of making it better. Celebrate her life don't mourn her death because I can tell she had one heck of a life!!


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

pitbullmamanatl said:


> It just takes time..... not necessarily time to make it feel better but it does get better. I lost my Sophie (White Dog's mom) in 06 and I still talk about her everyday. I think that's part of making it better. *Celebrate her life don't mourn her death because I can tell she had one heck of a life*!!


That ripped my heart out but thank you for that!!!!


----------



## Wingman (Oct 21, 2009)

Sorry to hear man...it's rough losing a dog. When I was younger I had a wired hair terrier/mix that was my dog. She followed me around, greeted my at the door when I got home, she was my dog, I loved and cared for her. She got loose one day and someone poisoned her with antifreeze. Losing a dog is hard, some people may not realize how big of a part of our lives they are until they're gone. The loss never gets easier, you're always going to remember the good times and the bad times. You'll smile when you think her. The biggest thing is knowing that you gave her a good life, you were her friend and her master. She loved you and always will. Like Lauren said, don't dwell on her death, but celebrate her life, because god knows you gave her a good one.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

They say time heals all wounds but there really is never enough time.

Hang in there


----------



## aus_staffy (Nov 10, 2009)

Wingman said:


> She got loose one day and someone poisoned her with antifreeze.


How does someone do that!!!

W_D, if I wasn't halfway across the world I'd give you a man hug. It must seem pretty tough at the moment but just know that she appreciated everything you ever did for her.


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

Welcome to hell my friend. Then there comes a day when you start forgetting what it's like to see or hear your pups greet you at the door, and you really question life. Sorry for the depressing statements, I have been where you are at for awhile. I'm getting a new pup soon, and I'm praying that I'll start smiling again and wake up from this bad dream. They say it gets better, but currently I'm just going thru the motions. I'll keep you in my thoughts.


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

It does get better. Everyone is different. Our Chico died last year. Jay has this dog tattooed on his chest-for geez at least 5 years before he even died. Chico suffered, he died slowly.(It was a week long process before we put him to sleep) We tried to save him, but we couldn't. We still don't even know what was wrong. But, yes it still makes us sad. Yes we still love this dog. But when I talk about him, I am at the point of remembering the good things, the funny things he did, my wounds are not so raw. My other dog probably saved us. And our Kaos, well he was what made us all feel less lopsided and unbalanced...Kaos has been the little light of my life for the last year. I have poured so much love on him, because I now know how much it will hurt when he is gone....Hang in there like everyone else said, it will get better, it will never not hurt, but it will not always hurt so very bad...


----------



## bluefamily (Aug 8, 2007)

m so very sorry...you have to take it one day at a time...hang in there


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Awww Ryan! That hurts my heart, now you have me all tore up thinking about what i would do with myself if something happened to my Lucy 

It will get better hang in there buddy


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

I'm sorry Ryan, I meant to respond to this thread yesterday, but got swamped with customers... So, while I've lost several dogs at very young ages due to various circumstances, I've never truly lost a dog to old age. But, that doesn't mean I can't sympathize with you and know exactly what you're going thru. I have been where you are, calling another dog by one dog's name, and then catching myself crying for feeling so stupid for it. Or, I'll be just plain mad at myself for it. LG is right.. they say time heals all wounds, but I don't think we ever truly heal, we just learn to live with it. It never gets any easier, and it's always going to hurt. But you can memorialize her in the best way possible, like we talked about before.. do a scrapbook, or a shadowbox for her, and make sure to take time every day to talk to her. Even though she's not physically here with you any more, she's still there in spirit. Also, I've found that it helps me to talk about my past dogs each and every day.. some how, someway, I always find a way to talk to them or about them, and it makes me feel better. Especially knowing that you gave her the best life possible, and she was always faithful to you.. SEMPER FI... that should help to ease the pain, even if it's just a little bit. I'm not going to lie to you, the pain will NEVER go away. Anytime you think of her, you will feel your heart break just a little bit, and no dog can ever replace her, or measure up to her. But take comfort, honor and pride in loving the rest of your dogs as you did her, and she'll be happy! I do sincerely hope that, with time, you're able to at least function without tearing yourself up over her loss. My condolences to you, again, on your loss of Spike, and I'm always here if you need to talk. I may not respond right away, but I'll always respond! Remember that.


----------



## wild_deuce03 (Aug 14, 2010)

Thank you all for the responses. It means a lot. This is just way harder then I thought.


----------

